# Доказываю, что свой



## cyaxares_died

В журнале читаю следующий диалог но не понимаю совсем смысль слов "что свой" в данном контексте. Вы можете объяснить?


-Возьмите с собой.
-А вы не шпион?
-Доказываю, что свой.


----------



## IGGor

He is an our man, he isn't a spy. It is proven *that(что)* he is not a stranger(outsider)
Доказано, что (он) свой.      "Он" is leaving out here.


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> В журнале читаю следующий диалог но не понимаю совсем смысль слов "что свой" в данном контексте. Вы можете объяснить?
> 
> -Возьмите с собой.
> -А вы не шпион?
> -Доказываю, что свой.


Слово "свой" в широком смысле означает - "не чужой", "на одной с вами стороне", "тот, кого вы хорошо знаете" и т.д. Например, на военных самолётах устанавливается т.н. система "свой-чужой". Она определяет, кому принадлежат другие находящиеся в воздухе самолёты. 

Пример:

Звонок в дверь <a doorbell rings>:
- Кто там?
- Свои! ("вы меня хорошо знаете")


----------



## Ptak

*Свой* еще можно перевести как "one of ours / yours".


----------



## alexthegreat

Я не понял смысла тоже, немого бессмысленный диалог (если бы ты дал побольше контекста, я бы возможно смог объяснить)Я бы изменил последнюю фразу вот так

-Возьмите с собой.
-А вы не шпион?
-Нет, я свой. (т.е. я не шпион а свой, я на вашей стороне)


----------



## Ptak

alexthegreat said:


> Я не понял смысла тоже, немого бессмысленный диалог


Скорее всего, последняя фраза ("Доказываю, что свой") - это не реплика в диалоге, а текст от автора, адресованный читателю.


----------



## Kolan

Заметна двусмысленность ответа: *свой* - кто? *Свой* шпион?


----------



## Ptak

_- Ты не шпион?
- Нет, я свой!_

Здесь нет НИКАКОЙ двусмысленности. Для носителя русского языка, по крайней мере.


----------



## IGGor

Hey guys if you will look up these words in Yandex you see that the *last sentence is non-direct speech *! *It is the authors' speech*


----------



## Ptak

IGGor said:


> the *last sentence is non-direct speech *! *It is the authors' speech*


That's what I said above.


----------



## Kolan

iggor said:


> hey guys if you will look up these words in yandex you see that the *last sentence is non-direct speech *! *it is the authors' speech*


В РЯ *свой шпион* называется "разведчик", _Штирлиц_, чужой же разведчик - это непременно *шпион* _(шпиён)._

"...На должности* японского* *шпиона* 
При институте Вечной Мерзлоты..." 

"П р о х о р о в (_продолжает_). ... Номер четырнадцать и предпоследний: Детский Мир на спортивной реке. Где маленькие *шпионы* тонут, а большие - всплывают для дачи больших и ложных показаний."

"С е р е ж а (_всплакнув, конечно_). Она все знала. Мамы - они всегда все знают. Что меня не допустют и не дадут начальство снимать картину фильма про маму и Семена Михайловича Буденного, и как они крепко целовали друг друга перед решающей битвой. А свою нечистую руку приложил к этому Пашка Еремин, *еврейский* *шапион*... "

http://www.theatre-studio.ru/library/yerofeev_v/yerofeev_v_valpurg.html#4


----------



## Kolan

alexthegreat said:


> Я бы изменил последнюю фразу вот так
> 
> -Возьмите с собой.
> -А вы не шпион?


-Нет, я *разведчик*. (т.е. я не *вражеский* шпион, а свой, я на вашей стороне)


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> Скорее всего, последняя фраза ("Доказываю, что свой") - это не реплика в диалоге, а текст от автора, адресованный читателю.



Именно так (я нашёл эту статейку в Сети). Дефис в последней строке был вставлен ошибочно, и сначала тоже сбил меня с толку.




ptak said:


> _- Ты не шпион?
> - Нет, я свой!_
> Здесь нет НИКАКОЙ двусмысленности. Для носителя русского языка, по крайней мере.



Согласен.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Согласен.


Ну, а *свой* - кто? Свой *разведчик* (как "аналог" шпиона) или вообще *свой*? Вопрос вне более широкого контекста оставляет обе возможности ответа. Но мне, кажется, отказано в праве называться "носителем русского языка"?


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Ну, а *свой* - кто? Свой *разведчик* (как "аналог" шпиона) или вообще *свой*? Вопрос вне более широкого контекста оставляет обе возможности ответа. Но мне, кажется, отказано в праве называться "носителем русского языка"?



Колян, никто Вам в этом праве не отказывает. Вы - *свой!*   Просто - я по себе знаю - когда слишком глубоко задумываешься над каким-то "языковым" вопросом, сразу возникает масса сомнений там, где их, при интуитивном подходе, быть просто не должно. 

Даже без дополнительного контекста очевидно, что в предложенном диалоге человека спрашивают:
- Вы не <вражеский> шпион? <Вы не чужой?> 
И он отвечает:
- Нет, <я на вашей стороне>, я свой! 

Никакой дополнительный смысл и "разведчик" тут не просматривается, даже чисто теоретически. Я уже обращал Ваше внимание на то, что цель данного (раздела) форума - помогать людям, изучающим русский язык. Поэтому ответы должны быть, по возможности, точными и понятными. Вы считаете, что предложенное "толкование"  - a la "*свой* - это разведчик" имеет какой-то практический смысл?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Никакой дополнительный смысл и "разведчик" тут не просматривается, даже чисто теоретически. Я уже обращал Ваше внимание на то, что цель данного (раздела) форума - помогать людям, изучающим русский язык. Поэтому ответы должны быть, по возможности, точными и понятными. Вы считаете, что предложенное "толкование" - a la "*свой* - это разведчик" имеет какой-то практический смысл?


Между нами тут "разборок" традиционно гораздо больше, чем помощи людям, изучающим РЯ. Вот это я и хотел подчеркнуть. 

По сути вопроса. Я очень рад, что был задан и воспринимаю его как очередной анекдот про Штирлица (каюсь, грешен, и сам сочинил парочку, один был даже тут на форуме), и соответствующим образом расставил акценты:



cyaxares_died said:


> *Ш*тирлиц (*М*юллеру) -Возьмите меня с собой.
> *М.* -А вы не *шпион*?
> *Ш.* -Нет, я - свой, *разведчик*!


 
Возможно, что кто-то не любит анекдоты такого рода, тогда я могу лишь посочувствовать.


----------

